# Kentucky Coffee Tree



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

So far I like it. It is durable, resistant to insects, tight grained and pretty.
















Rich


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is it?

G


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> What is it?
> 
> G


Kentucky Coffee Tree at least that is what the thred said ??


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

YEs but what is the item? a seat?, decking?
johnep


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice lumber. I've never seen any in person, but a while ago, someone made something out of coffee and it was 'Wow!' with the grain. Reminds me of Red Elm.
And I think he just layed a board across the top of others running in the opposite direction.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Coffee Tree is an excellent wood. Very hard and very nice grain.


----------

